# small paint sprayer



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

I found this at Home Depot. Have a very large project that I'd like to add rust. Going to use latex thinned down hoping it will gather in corners and run down the sides to look real. Has anyone used this product, and if so what do you think?? Thank You


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Looks expensive, I remember trying to use compressed air with my airbrush and got a compressor.
Interesting idea. I think you'll need a tooth pick or dental tool to get the drips going. You'll probably have to urge the paint to leave the capillary attraction in the corners. Drawing liquid down until gravity takes over.
Good luck


----------



## greghile (Jun 10, 2008)

Interesting idea. Have not used it personally but I looked at reviews on the HD website, which were mixed. A couple reviewers did say it was not suitable for latex house paint even when thinned with water, but one person who said that said it was great for stains, so you might want to think about that. In any event, I would most definitely experiment on some test pieces before attempting the final project, both in terms of the paint material, thinning, and the length of time you anticipate the project taking. Some reviewers said it worked great for a couple minutes and then sputtered and ruined their project.

Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I've used that system with mixed results. It works better with hobby paints. It will work with "household" latex paints, but you've got to change your thinking about how you paint. I did my two galloping geese with it. The end results look great, but it was a bit of a journey to get there. 










By the time I got the paint thinned enough to work reliably, the pigment/carrier ratio was so thin that the paint was somewhat translucent and very watery, I ended up painting each side individually with the side being painted set mostly horizontal so the paint wouldn't run. 

In truth, it may be just that characteristic which would make using it for weathering work well, though I think you may find brushing a thin wash on a bit more controllable. 

Later,

K


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

It was brought to my attention by a house painter, he didn't elaborate. 
John: it was only $4.97, I figured it was worth the gamble, and Ill keep your suggestions about the starting the capillary action. 
K: I do intend to thin it out a lot, pretty much to make a rust wash that will just collect in areas and run down. Then lightly spray it down with hose let it run off. OR hit it with air pressure to start the puddles moving. 
As you can see still don't really know how it will work. Truthfully, I'll be very surprised if my idea works at all, or I'll ruin a couple months's effort. I have painted a couple pieces of wood to experiment with it. I'll post what happens.
LiG


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Yeah the part that screwed on the can was cheap, it was the cans and they got cold with use and became less efficient ... for $20 I picked up a small compressor that gave a steady stream.
As Kevin says it can be done, but ... multi tasking while learning a new technique can be unpleasant.


I wish you the best with your project. I like rust, this past year I stained all my stainless steel track with real rust!


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

John, thank your advice and best wishes. I not sure how much the replacement cans are, but if all else fails I can fall back on my Wagner Flexo full sized sprayer, comes with a small attachment for lesser amounts of thin material. Maybe I should have saved the $5 and go with that to start with.
Last year while cedar staining the decking on my elevated track, the stain also stuck to the sides of the SS and Al rail, pic. I used a kitchen sponge to clean off the rail tops and it looks so much better. What is 'real rust'? I had the paint dept mix me a sample jar of a color that looks like rust. 
I am very apprehensive about doing this and as all can see, not fully sure exactly how. LiG.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Real rust...








I used clothespins to hold 'snakes' of steel wool on the rails and I forced the oxidation, after the steel turned to dust I used a clear coat to fix it to the metal rails ... Stained stainless!


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW, real rust IS real rust. It looks great. You are very creative and very patient, I tip my hat to you. LiG


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I've found them to be good to use. I used True Color paint and it worked good, also thinned down latex and enamels. Easy to clean, just put a little thinner in and spray. I've done engines and cars with it also. Practice a little, comes out pretty strong! I just hate cleaning an air brush.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

thank you Jerry. I realized I need to first paint a few details, then the rust. BTW, I have never been good at weathering, usually a disaster so just don't do it. This one needs to be done as it just can't look good for very long after put into service. LiG


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Jerry Barnes said:


> ... I just hate cleaning an air brush.


My daughter convinced me I needed a new airbrush (so she can use it), so I'm getting re-acquainted with them. I think I must not have had a very good one at first, as this one (single action, gravity feed) is MUCH easier to use and get good results with. I've been using it for my On30 stuff; haven't used it yet for large scale. 

Those rails look great. Tedious, I'm sure, but nice results. 

Later,

K


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

K, Thank you for the compliment. I too like my air brush, I think this is just a bit too big for that. I was lucky as it was a gift along with a small compressor so I am not familiar with 'canned air'. Working up the nerve to start adding rust today. LiG


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

The maybe finished product in Model Making thread. Thank You. LiG


----------

